# hi- fin banded shark



## pullins125

does anybody have any experience with a hi fin banded shark in a pond. i no they like colder water and are kinda like goldfish. i heard that they great in ponds but want personal experienes.


----------



## Clerk

They like cooler water usually in the 60's range, I don't know about to much cooler then that. They grow to aprox 3 ft in length, but grow very slowly. They are cute when small, but go through two body changes, getting uglier as they age. There are species of this fish that are endangered in china, so make sure you know what you are getting.


----------



## pullins125

i have done brief research that why i havent got it yet. i thinking bout getting one for my girlfriends dads pond. it pretty big. i got him a channel catfish bought 2 weeks ago i think those two wood make great additions to a pond.


----------



## Clerk

The channel cats grow faster, and will probably eat the hi-fins.


----------



## Buggy

the banded shark is a very docile and peacful sucker fish and not a very fast swimmer. The catfish would likely kill it.


----------



## oliesminis

agreed with the above, unless you can get a larger one to start of with

-olie


----------



## pullins125

the channel is still small but will gwow fast i know that. i thinking bout turning my 55 into a cooler water tank. put some fancy goldfish and the hi fin banded shark in there. then when the hi fin gets a good size move him into the pond the channel gonna go in. from what i understand the hi fin grows really slow so no telling how long he gonna be in my 55 if i get one. if i get start my 55 gallon how many fancy goldfish could go in there with a a gold nugget pleco and the hi fin f i got a really good filter.


----------



## Buggy

I know this one from experience. You don't want to put the hi fin in a 55 gal aquarium. Yes it's true they do grow slowly, BUT it won't grow the way it's supposed to because it will become stunted. Puting it in an environment that is too small will cause him to grow even slower then he normally would. I know this because I have one in a 55 gallon and he is over a year old and has only grown 3-4 inches in that time. If he were in a proper environment he would be much bigger by now. The only reason I still have him is because I can't find anyone that will take him that can give him a better home then what he is in now and If he is doomed to live a short life, he might as well stay with me where I know he will be well cared for for as along as he has. I WILL rehome him if I ever find anyone who will take him and give him a proper home. 
Please take my advice. If you don't have the right type of home for it to go into IMMEDIATELY, don't get it. Hoping that you will have a bigger place for him in the future won't always work out the way you plan.


----------



## algae eaters

*hi fin banded sharks*

:fish:i have just built a new second pond in my garden. in my first pond i have various fish including a couple of koi and shubunkins and grass karp. 

i am going to transfer some of these fish into my new bigger pond and i was just wondering about getting a hi fin banded shark to add in aswell. 

now for the questions 

how deep does a pond need to be to keep hi fin banded shark in it ?
do hi fin banded sharks get on with the fish above ?
and how big do they grow ?

also if there is any other info on these fish e.g good info websites or places to buy them then please either email me or post a reply.:fish:


----------

